
Watchdog questions collection of public's Gov.uk data - rjmunro
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-49682833
======
rjmunro
I wonder if UK citizens can frustrate this data collection by overwhelming it
with junk requests. E.g. search for a random dictionary word, click on some of
the results, clear cookies, repeat. We'd need some sort of browser plugin to
automate it.

